# Getting rid of dandruff



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My Newf x Great Pyr Tucker had some pretty dry skin over the winter (and spring, since mother nature wasn't aware it was spring yet). Now that it's finally warming up and the weather is a little nicer, combined with the shampoo the vet prescribed him and he got shaved so I can really work it into his skin, he's doing a lot better. He's also been switched to a raw diet and it's definitely helping the skin/coat issue.

But, I'm finding it impossible to get rid of all the little white flakes still stuck in his coat. He has very weird fur and it traps the dandruff. He's gotten multiple baths since his skin got better (double rinsed each time and gets Vetoquinol Dermal-Soothe Cream Rinse for Dogs) and he gets brushed daily and a real good raking ever other week. Still has dandruff flakes stuck in his fur even though he hardly is producing any anymore. Since he is black, they stand out, and I take him many places and I don't want people thinking he is dirty/I don't take care of him because of the flakes. Plus, it just bothers me lol.

Any tips on how to get these out? Some magic trick I'm missing? Or do I just have to deal with it until it resolves itself?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What kind of brush are you using? I find with Kabota's fur- which is really fine and soft and traps _everything_- that a fine toothed comb with long tines is sometimes the only thing that works. You have to go slow with that, though, and be really careful to avoid snagging fur and pulling it.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

His coat is like that, super long and poofy and very fine and soft. Even with the bulk of it shaved off for health reasons it's about 3 inches long. I usually use a slicker (carefully) when he is getting matted and a shedding rake other times. I'll have to try the fine toothed comb, I just think with the amount of hair he has it's going to take me days lol.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

You could always try getting him professionally groomed or take him to a self groomer where you can force dry him after a bath as much as he will let you. This will help blow out a lot of the dander. Then I would brush him out very good, as the hair will be much looser. I've seen a lot of dogs (double coated) shaved that get dandruff/skin issues, especially those with health issues so there's not much you can do about that sometimes.


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 8, 2015)

I have read somewhere that oatmeal shampoo helps relieve itching and gets rid of dandruff, is there any truth to this?


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I use an oatmeal shampoo on my shorter haired dogs normally. There are actually recipes on line to make your own too. Personally I use this one because I think it's fun to make and I like adding some soft smelling essential oils. http://www.simplyzaspy.com/2013/10/natural-homemade-oatmeal-dog-shampoo/ It helps my golden who has oily skin/fur, and my other dog doesn't have skin problems but it lets me bathe her without stripping the oils of her coat/drying out her skin like other shampoos have done with her

I don't use it on my only dog with dandruff because he has a prescription shampoo for it and with the one I make myself, I could never use it on his long hair without spending 6 hours trying to get it out lol.


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks! I will try out the recipe!


----------



## kaiiitwyn (Jul 7, 2015)

I second trying an oatmeal shampoo if you haven't already! 

Most dogs are going to have a little dandruff in their fur. You can't tell they have it because all coats are different and some hide it better. It's almost inevitable. 

However, how often are you bathing your dog? Are you washing him with a dog dandruff shampoo? Keep in mind that too often can strip your dog's coat of its natural oils. They shouldn't need more than one bath a month, unless they get dirty or smelly from playing outside. 

What are you feeding your dog? It could be a sign that something is lacking in his diet. Make sure you're feeding him a quality dog food so you can ensure he's getting the things he needs to have the best coat! You can consider mixing in a small amount of flax seed oil to his food once a day as they need fatty acids in their diets. This can be used as a supplement if they aren't getting it from their food alone.


----------

